
China's hypersonic aircraft would fly from Beijing to New York in two hours - isalmon
https://www.popsci.com/china-hypersonic-double-wing-aircraft-i-plane
======
Bucephalus355
Reminder that anytime hypersonic aircraft are proposed, it’s absolute nonsense
(based on where current research, particularly in materials science, is at)
and just a bunch of a CAD animations.

Ronald Reagan already topped this anyway by proposing in his 1986 State of the
Union a modern-day “Orient Express” that would go New York to Tokyo in 1.5
hours. That never happened either.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockwell_X-30](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockwell_X-30)

------
fybe
One of the worst websites I ever visited. The amount of traffic, cookies, ads
and scripts needed to be loaded just to present few images and text is
deplorable.

